# Re-Gripping Q - what do you use as build up tape



## Albanach (Jan 24, 2017)

Do you use standard double sided grip tape or do you build up the layers with standard masking tape?
If masking tape is used do you build it up on top of the double sided tape or is the double sided tape the top layer?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 24, 2017)

50mm masking tape to build up the layers, then 1 piece of 50mm double sided.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			50mm masking tape to build up the layers, then 1 piece of 50mm double sided.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this exactly.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2017)

Albanach said:



			Do you use standard double sided grip tape or do you build up the layers with standard masking tape?
If masking tape is used do you build it up on top of the double sided tape or is the double sided tape the top layer?
		
Click to expand...

Used to use masking tape. Now I can't be bothered so just buy midsize


----------



## Albanach (Jan 24, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Used to use masking tape. Now I can't be bothered so just buy midsize 

Click to expand...

Had midsize on my clubs but didn't like them so just changing them out for standard with 3 layers (this probably makes them mid size anyway!?)

Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2017)

Albanach said:



			Had midsize on my clubs but didn't like them so just changing them out for standard with 3 layers (this probably makes them mid size anyway!?)

Thanks for the help folks.
		
Click to expand...

Dependant on the core size, it's usually 6 layers to get to midsize. 

Again, core size dependant, what you're looking at with 3 layers will be 1/32" oversize :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

I build up with double sided tape.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 25, 2017)

I just use the double sided grip tape. I buy it in 50mm wide rolls from Gamola.
I have found though that too many layers has the effect of stretching the trip a little too much thus reducing the cumulative total effect.


----------



## Albanach (Jan 25, 2017)

I have 50mm masking tape and I've ordered plenty of the pre-cut double sided tape strips so I might try both and see which I get on best with. 
Any tips on doing driver/3 woods/hybrids? I've watched the golf pride videos but they are mainly on irons? My only concern is getting the grip lined up square to the face...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

Albanach said:



			I have 50mm masking tape and I've ordered plenty of the pre-cut double sided tape strips so I might try both and see which I get on best with. 
Any tips on doing driver/3 woods/hybrids? I've watched the golf pride videos but they are mainly on irons? My only concern is getting the grip lined up square to the face...
		
Click to expand...


You have a few minuets to move the grip around and get it straight before it sets. Also remember once you have everything where you want it that you turn the club over and bang the butt of the club on the floor a few times.


----------



## djjinx1 (Jan 25, 2017)

I just use Grip Tape, white spirit allows some time to get the grip straight though it can rub the paint from the grip (colours, branding etc)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2017)

Albanach said:



			Had midsize on my clubs but didn't like them so just changing them out for standard with 3 layers (this probably makes them mid size anyway!?)

Thanks for the help folks.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the golf pride mcc4 reduced taper they don't reduce as much in the lower hand they are excellent.


----------

